# rTMS (repetitive transcranial magnetic stimulation) study



## attical (May 5, 2005)

Apparently the manufacturer of the rTMS coils in funding research in 8 hospitals across Canada, including the Clarke in Toronto.  CAMH is advertising in the Globe for volunteers.

I've received this treatment, which is noneinvasive and almost painless, and it has worked, although I do need to go back on a regular basis for maintainance.  I'd recommend it highly to anyone who wants to reduce/eliminate drugs.  The success rate is reported to be about 50% very good, 20% improvement, and 30% no impact.  It does require a substantial time commitment, depending on the research, but it may be a life saver for many readers of this forum.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for this information, attical.

Can you post a website and/or email address and/or telephone number for people to get more information?


----------



## attical (May 5, 2005)

Unfortunately, our newspapers were picked up for recycling this morning.  I'll try to find out the number through CAMH.


----------



## attical (May 9, 2005)

The number to find out more information, or to volunteer, is 1 888 909 4949.


<edit: phone number corrected - see below>


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if you're still following these threads, attical, but we've had an enquiry about the project and I just realized that's an incomplete phone number (missing a digit). Do you have any additional information?


----------



## attical (May 30, 2005)

Whoops!  Sorry.   The complete number is 1 888 909 4949.   There was an rTMS conference in Atlanta recently, with some positive developments in research.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 30, 2005)

Thanks, attical. I've forwarded that to the person inquiring.


----------



## Frankied (Aug 15, 2005)

IS this only available in the States?


----------



## Frankied (Aug 15, 2005)

IS this only available in the States?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 15, 2005)

No. It was also being tested at some hospitals in Canada, including the Clarke Institute in Toronto.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 15, 2005)

No. It was also being tested at some hospitals in Canada, including the Clarke Institute in Toronto.


----------



## healthbound (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if this is still going on?  I'd love to see if they're doing research in Vancouver.


----------



## healthbound (Sep 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if this is still going on?  I'd love to see if they're doing research in Vancouver.


----------



## Retired (Sep 14, 2005)

> rTMS coils in funding research in 8 hospitals across Canada



What disorder does this device/procedure treat?  Would you elaborate on what is involved in the treatment procedure?

For how long is maintenance required and what if any side effects can be expected?


----------



## Retired (Sep 14, 2005)

> rTMS coils in funding research in 8 hospitals across Canada



What disorder does this device/procedure treat?  Would you elaborate on what is involved in the treatment procedure?

For how long is maintenance required and what if any side effects can be expected?


----------



## ThatLady (Sep 15, 2005)

It treats depression, TSOW. It's also thought to be possibly useful to treat schizophrenia. Here's a link that will give you some more information about it:

http://www.psychlinks.ca/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=761&highlight=


----------



## ThatLady (Sep 15, 2005)

It treats depression, TSOW. It's also thought to be possibly useful to treat schizophrenia. Here's a link that will give you some more information about it:

http://www.psychlinks.ca/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=761&highlight=


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, although most of the data has been on the treatment of depression, I just read a brief report indicating that rTMS may be helpful for reducing hallucinations in schizophrenia.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, although most of the data has been on the treatment of depression, I just read a brief report indicating that rTMS may be helpful for reducing hallucinations in schizophrenia.


----------

